# chafing dish = ρεσό (réchaud)



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Θα μου θυμίσει κανείς πώς λέγεται αυτό;
A metal dish or pan mounted above a heating device and used to cook food or keep it warm at the table.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Κατά in.gr

επιτραπέζιο καμινέτο θέρμανσης εδεσμάτων, κν. "φοντί" > 2. φουφουδάκι 

Εμένα μου θυμίζει μπαιν μαρί.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Ωραία αυτά, αλλά κάπως αλλιώς το λένε. Κάτι που έχει σαν συνθετικό το θερμο-(κάτι). 
Το in.gr επεξηγεί, βέβαια, τι δουλειά κάνει αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά αυτό που δείχνω εγώ δεν είναι φοντύ. Όσο για "φουφουδάκι" πρώτη φορά το ακούω στη ζωή μου - και το μοναδικό εύρημα στο Διαδίκτυο είναι του in.gr.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Έλαβα ένα ιδιωτικό μήνυμα από γνωστό και αγαπητό μέλος - δεν σας λέω ποιο:

_Επειδή έχω δουλέψει πολλά χρόνια σε catering, ρεσό το λένε κι αυτό στην "πιάτσα". Και το σκεύος και τα κεράκια -αυτά τα λένε "κεράκια ρεσό" (μετά έχουμε τον δίσκο του ρεσό που βάζεις το φαγητό, το καπάκι του ρεσό κλπ)._

Να το και το réchaud.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Και η κυρία μου «ρεσό» τα λέει. Από εκείνη το είχα μάθει (και αγανάχτησα τότε να καταλάβω τι εννοούσε — για να μην πω για το amuse bouche).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 16, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ωραία αυτά, αλλά κάπως αλλιώς το λένε. Κάτι που έχει σαν συνθετικό το θερμο-(κάτι).
> Το in.gr επεξηγεί, βέβαια, τι δουλειά κάνει αυτό το πράγμα, αλλά αυτό που δείχνω εγώ δεν είναι φοντύ. Όσο για "φουφουδάκι" πρώτη φορά το ακούω στη ζωή μου - και το μοναδικό εύρημα στο Διαδίκτυο είναι του in.gr.



Όχι, έχει και κάπου κάποιες σελίδες που το πουλάνε και το λένε μπαιν-μαρί. Εγώ βέβαια ξέρω ότι το μπαιν μαρί είναι με νερό, αλλά ποιός ξέρει, ίσως να έχει επεκταθεί και να περιλαμβάνει κι αυτά. Αλλά, άμα οι πιο ειδικοί λένε ρεσώ, ρεσώ. Αν και δεν ξέρω πόσο διαδεδομένο είναι σαν λέξη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Το μπεν-μαρί είναι άλλο. Δηλαδή, το σκεύος που πρέπει να ζεσταθεί μπαίνει μέσα σε άλλο με ζεστό νερό. Το ρεσό έχει πηγή θερμότητας από κάτω, καμινέτο, κερί κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2008)

Και με την ευκαιρία, να σας πω για το ρεσό που πρέπει να αγοράσω σε πρώτη ευκαιρία. Προχτές μου είπαν γι' αυτό: USB coffee warmer.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 16, 2008)

Αυτό το θέλω κι εγώ! Τι εφεύρεση!!!

http://www.yatego.com/q,usb,kaffeew%E4rmer
Μπορώ να σας φέρω (αλλά θα περιμένετε τον Οκτώβρη που θα γυρίσω).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 16, 2008)

Το πουλάνε πολλά γκατζετάδικα ονλάιν.
Εγώ που αγοράζω πολλά γκατζετάκια, αυτό δεν επιθύμησα να το αποκτήσω, επειδή ποτέ δεν πίνω τίποτα την ώρα που δουλεύω.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

Από μία διαβολική σύμπτωση, και το Magenta Polylexicon 2.2 και το Hyperlexicon 1.0 το λημματογραφούν λανθασμένα: _*chaffing dish_ (!)
...Και, ναι — υπάρχουν και 19.000 γκουγκλεύσεις (σχέση 1÷22,7 με το ορθό)...


----------

